# How can do I to make the platinum sponge to ingot



## Anonymous (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everybody
A month ago, I recover the platinum scrap (10% Pt、80% Co、10% Cr) and refine it.
Finally, I get the 3N7 platinum sponge(because I use the hydrazine to reduce the ammonium hexachloroplatinate to platinum sponge)
Now, I want to make the sponge to ingot by oxygen-acetylene or hydrogen-oxygen flame
but I worry about the platinum sponge may fly as dust during the melting process
How can I do to prevent it from the above situation ?
Does Whether to have a better way to make the sponge to ingot ?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 3, 2009)

Iaho,

Compress the sponge in a brass sleeve using a steel piston to form a semi-solid disc. 

Gently heat this 'puck' in your high temperature dish with a hydrogen-oxygen torch and then melt it. 'Prove' the melted button by flattening on an anvil. If flattening causes the button to split around the edges, become brittle, separate into layers ('doubling') or exposes a grainy surface( 'pitted' ) remelt the button and prove again. 

Splitting edges with discoloration when proving is a sign of impurities and the button should be refined again.

This is all covered in full motion video on my Fundamentals of Platinum and Palladium DVD.

Steve


----------

